# Do you tip for take-out?



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2010)

As an SSBBW, I frequently prefer doing take-out so I can sit in the comfort of my own home instead of uncomfy restaurant chairs. (Only pizza and chinese deliver around here). Do you guys tip when you do take out? I've read conflicting reports on whether or not you should. Do you?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 13, 2010)

They're coming to where you are. If you tip at restaurants, you should tip even better for delivery, so long as they're on time and polite.

If you don't tip at restaurants for good service, then please soak your head in a vat of hot grease.


----------



## jcas50 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd only tip for takeout for some special items - if I got takeout Sushi - you have to tip the sushi chef. If they brought everything out to my car, I'd tip. But if it was just a bag of sandwiches, probably no tip.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> They're coming to where you are. If you tip at restaurants, you should tip even better for delivery, so long as they're on time and polite.
> 
> If you don't tip at restaurants for good service, then please soak your head in a vat of hot grease.



I'm not talking about either of those, crazy. lol. I'm talking about take-out - where you go pick it up yourself at the counter. 

Of course you should tip for eating in and delivery - goes without saying. Take-out is what I'm wondering about. 

(I tip 20% or sometimes even more for good service when I'm dining in, about 15% if it's mediocre, and 10% if it's awful).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 13, 2010)

We don't. Not sure what anyone else does!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 13, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm not talking about either of those, crazy. lol. I'm talking about take-out - where you go pick it up yourself at the counter.
> 
> Of course you should tip for eating in and delivery - goes without saying. Take-out is what I'm wondering about.
> 
> (I tip 20% or sometimes even more for good service when I'm dining in, about 15% if it's mediocre, and 10% if it's awful).



Ohhhhhh, misunderstood that.

I don't tip for takeout unless there's a good reason for it, since the tip is usually related to service and that's pretty minimal when you do takeout.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 13, 2010)

I tip for take out but nowhere near what I'd tip for delivery or dine-in. Generally throw in a dollar for a takeout bill up to $40, three bucks any higher.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 13, 2010)

I do not tip if I am picking it up.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't tip for take-out. I tip for table service or delivery. I also don't tip at buffets unless the people serve drinks, coffee, etc, but if I get my own drinks and food, I'm not tipping.


----------



## Christov (Nov 14, 2010)

This might help.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Nov 14, 2010)

Christov said:


> This might help.



Classic Reservoir Dogs scene! That is a great movie.

As for me, I don't normally tip takeout. No rhyme or reason for when I do, but normally it would just be a buck or two that I leave in a tip jar (though I am a bit of a sucker for the "college fund" jars).

Chris


----------



## Emma (Nov 14, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> They're coming to where you are. I*f you tip at restaurants, you should tip even better for delivery,* so long as they're on time and polite.



But isn't that covered for in the delivery fee?

On a side note. I feel tipping encourages low wages. Why should the customer pay out so the company can save money on wages? I will tip for excellent service but other than that no way.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 14, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> But isn't that covered for in the delivery fee?
> 
> On a side note. I feel tipping encourages low wages. Why should the customer pay out so the company can save money on wages? I will tip for excellent service but other than that no way.



Its different in England I remember the first time we got pizza delivered and I was so mad at Mike for not leaving a tip....then after a few years here I realised no one does, lol.

As for going to pick it up type food, no I have never tipped. I dont tip at mcdonalds, why the hell would I at a take out? However, for delivery, I would if I was in America Here in the UK sod it! They have delivery charges!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 14, 2010)

Our local delivery pizza place has a $2 delivery charge, but I still tip about $3 on top of it, or a little more if I get a whole lot of pizza. Hrm. This tipping things is complicated. lol


----------



## Weeze (Nov 14, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Our local delivery pizza place has a $2 delivery charge, but I still tip about $3 on top of it, or a little more if I get a whole lot of pizza. Hrm. This tipping things is complicated. lol



Yeah, I read (today, actually) on the Domino's website that delivery charges are different from tips, so they ask you on the site to "tip your delivery person for awesomeness" 

Random, but related: In new jersey, do you tip the person that pumps your gas?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 14, 2010)

I asked a couple of Jersey folks at the last bash and they looked at me like I'd lost my mind. LOL. I think the answer is no.


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 14, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hrm. This tipping things is complicated. lol





Too true...these days EVERYBODY looks for or wants a tip...so who knows...lol...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2010)

If I ordered pizza from a place where real dough is being made and thrown, topped with toppings that were cut or sliced on site, and baked in a traditional pizza oven,.. sure I'll tip. (I frequent one called Rusted Sun )

But if its a pre-fab shop with a conveyor belt that burns the crap out of a thin-n-crispy, that was formed by some machine 1200 miles away.. no.. I'm not even sure why I would do my business there.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 14, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> But isn't that covered for in the delivery fee?
> 
> On a side note. I feel tipping encourages low wages. Why should the customer pay out so the company can save money on wages? I will tip for excellent service but other than that no way.


That is all well and good in theory, but really, are delivery drivers' wages going to start going up because a few people stop tipping? 

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 14, 2010)

If they deliver it to me, I tip. Well.

If I pick it up, no tip.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 18, 2010)

I tip a buck for take-out. A friend of mine used to work as a hostess, and she said it was nice when people would do that, so she could get a little extra something. In general I try to tip people in serving roles as generously as I'm able (which sometimes isn't much, and other times is). I remember when I worked in food service, a little tip could really make my night; so I don't mind parting with a few bucks for the cause.


----------



## Emma (Nov 18, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> That is all well and good in theory, but really, are delivery drivers' wages going to start going up because a few people stop tipping?
> 
> -Rusty



No, but its not for me to pay someones wages. As BPD said, its different here in England but I think I would feel the same if I lived in the US.


----------



## riplee (Nov 18, 2010)

Fast food that I pick up, no.

Pizza that I pick up, no.

Chinese, Thai, Italian food or any other order that includes multiple items in separate containers (main course, rice, breadsticks, appetizers, sauces, etc.), yes.

If it's a complex order I'm picking up that involves some serious arranging and packaging, then I believe a tip is in order. If it's an order that's simple like dumping items into a bag (Burrito King, etc.) or shoving a pizza into a box, then I don't believe a tip is necessary.

Darn, now I'm hungry for some green curry chicken and crab puffs.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 18, 2010)

I tip delivery guys two or three bucks. 

At a restaurant, if you get a 15% tip from me, you know you did something wrong. If you get no tip, feel lucky you are still employed.

My standard tip for waitstaff is about 25-30%.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 18, 2010)

The in-laws descended on us for lunch, which I picked up from the local Thai restaurant*. It was a fairly complicated order, so I tipped a couple of bucks. The server then volunteered to help me lug it out to my car, which made me very glad I had tipped him. 



*Oklahoma Thai food is awesome! You haven't lived until you've had Possum Pad Thai. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 18, 2010)

CleverBomb said:


> That is all well and good in theory, but really, are delivery drivers' wages going to start going up because a few people stop tipping?
> 
> -Rusty



Delivery Drivers here in Scotland and I imagine in England but can't say for sure, don't get a wage for the night they work, their wage is the delivery fee. Some of the places I order from are less than half a mile away and they charge £1.50 delivery. I think that's pretty good going for him, though i usually give between 50p and 80p on top. Very few places in this city deliver beyond a two mile radius.

We wait an hour usually for Indian food, and the guys are always run ragged, so theyre probably making around £15 an hour plus about another £10 in tips. Not so much on quieter nights, but they do just fine.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 19, 2010)

I only tip for good service. Of course, around here, it's pretty damn hard to come by.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 19, 2010)

I still tip for take-out. Not as much as traditional wait service or delivery though.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't tip for take-out. The tip, as far as I'm concerned, is for the service - either waiting my table, or delivering food. If there's no delivery or wait service going on, no tip is necessary. For delivery or wait service, I always tip 20%.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 20, 2010)

If I'm picking it up, I don't care if it's McDonalds or Chinese food, I don't generally tip. I don't see much of a difference between them in terms of the process. I pay more already for certain foods because the process is more complicated and the raw materials cost more.

I try to tip well at a restaurant, because good service should be honored. I also leave a 10% tip at buffets. If I'm at a restaurant where they bus my table for me, I'll leave a small tip. If it's a place I frequent, I consider being more generous because people WILL remember. The ladies at my pedicure place fight over who gets to perform the service for me, and I think my tip is within an appropriate range.

The one example that made me question what I'd been doing all along was the first time I went to a Starbucks drive-thru and there was a tip jar in the window. I didn't ask for anything out of the ordinary. I was driving, so there was no table they had to clean up after me. I don't tip at McDonalds. Why in the world would I tip to get a hot chocolate at Starbucks drive-thru either?


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 20, 2010)

Christov said:


> This might help.


HA! I'd totally forgotten about that scene. Thank you. Chris Penn was one of my fav's -- much more so than his brother.

I don't tip for take-out. Tips are for service and stuffing that shit into a Styrofoam box doesn't qualify. 

I tip generously for deliveries and for sit-down restaurant meals.

- Jim


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 20, 2010)

I tip 20% at sit-down, maybe down to 15% if the service is lousy.

I don't tip at take-out if it's a place that does a lot of take-out. But if it's a sit-down restaurant that I'm getting take-out from, I tip a little to cover the time spent putting the order in, ringing it up, and bagging it. But usually $1 or $2. That seems the fairest to me.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 20, 2010)

When I pick it up myself..I do not tip

I tip delivery people about 20% and sometimes on bad winter/rainy nights I give them more for daring to go out in the terrible weather to bring me food. (I worked in delivery for about 7 years and know that they basically live off of their tips)

When I am in a restaurant and the service is good I tip in the 20% range...but that's uncommon in my area. Most people here stick with the 15% gratuity.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> If I'm picking it up, I don't care if it's McDonalds or Chinese food, I don't generally tip. I don't see much of a difference between them in terms of the process. I pay more already for certain foods because the process is more complicated and the raw materials cost more.
> 
> I try to tip well at a restaurant, because good service should be honored. I also leave a 10% tip at buffets. If I'm at a restaurant where they bus my table for me, I'll leave a small tip. If it's a place I frequent, I consider being more generous because people WILL remember. The ladies at my pedicure place fight over who gets to perform the service for me, and I think my tip is within an appropriate range.
> 
> The one example that made me question what I'd been doing all along was the first time I went to a Starbucks drive-thru and there was a tip jar in the window. I didn't ask for anything out of the ordinary. I was driving, so there was no table they had to clean up after me. I don't tip at McDonalds. Why in the world would I tip to get a hot chocolate at Starbucks drive-thru either?



Why should good service be honoured? Isn't it the job that they are paid to do, and if they don't provide good service they should be sacked?

In question to another person's post, WHY would you tip "lousy service" anything at all, never mind 15% ? Again, it's their job to serve you well! If I had lousy service, I'd firstly complain to the management about the lousy service, then I'd leave no tip. And I REALLY don't think I'm being bad in that, lol.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 21, 2010)

Well some restaurants have a policy where the tips are divided amongst the workers. So just because the waiter was shit, don't punish the hostess, cooks, busboys, etc.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 21, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Well some restaurants have a policy where the tips are divided amongst the workers. So just because the waiter was shit, don't punish the hostess, cooks, busboys, etc.



Some, but not all? If a poor waiter/waitress isnt bringing in the tips, it should be a message to the management to get rid of them.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 23, 2010)

Just saying is all. But I usually just inform a supervisor that the waiter was shitty instead of possibly stiffing the entire team.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 23, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Just saying is all. But I usually just inform a supervisor that the waiter was shitty instead of possibly stiffing the entire team.



Exactly. This is how it is in most diners, in my experience. No matter how shitty your waitress was, there's probably some poor guy who gets treated like crap waiting for a cut.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't tip for take-out. I tried to tip a busboy separately once, but he avoided me like the plague every time I made eye contact with him after refilling my drink twice. I only tip at buffets where they fill your drinks or where we leave a lot of plates, if I find someone constantly cleaning up after us I will leave a little something behind. One time, at a Pizza hut, a busboy smiled at me so I left a few bucks on the table. It came out of my vending machine money because we were eating at the buffet and the drinks are self serve so we had already decided not to tip on the card. I went without my peanut M&Ms because of that.


----------



## penguin (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't tip for any of them, because we don't do that here.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 1, 2011)

Sure I tip them! I tip pretty much anyone who provides me with a personal service.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 1, 2011)

I didn't realise how important tipping was in the US and Canada until looking at this thread. I'd assumed it was a cultural/courtesy that you were particularly serious about, like us Brits are with queuing...

There's a slight Americanisation over here where tipping has come to be encouraged, but it doesn't cause friction if we choose not to. If I'm feeling generous or satisfied I'll tip restaurants about £2-3 irreguardless of what the fare/bill was, but it's certainly not expected. I've never heard of tipping bartenders, though. Our minimum wage laws are generally very good here, so we don't need to rely on tips to make a living. They're just seen as a sweet perk.


----------



## Emma (Jan 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I didn't realise how important tipping was in the US and Canada until looking at this thread. I'd assumed it was a cultural/courtesy that you were particularly serious about, like us Brits are with queuing...
> 
> There's a slight Americanisation over here where tipping has come to be encouraged, but it doesn't cause friction if we choose not to. If I'm feeling generous or satisfied I'll tip restaurants about £2-3 irreguardless of what the fare/bill was, but it's certainly not expected. I've never heard of tipping bartenders, though. Our minimum wage laws are generally very good here, so we don't need to rely on tips to make a living. They're just seen as a sweet perk.



I've often tipped bartenders here so I know its not unheard of. Usually its just rounding it up to the nearest pound so I don't have to fuck about waiting for the change tbh haha


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 1, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> I didn't realise how important tipping was in the US and Canada until looking at this thread. I'd assumed it was a cultural/courtesy that you were particularly serious about, like us Brits are with queuing...
> 
> There's a slight Americanisation over here where tipping has come to be encouraged, but it doesn't cause friction if we choose not to. If I'm feeling generous or satisfied I'll tip restaurants about £2-3 irreguardless of what the fare/bill was, but it's certainly not expected. I've never heard of tipping bartenders, though. Our minimum wage laws are generally very good here, so we don't need to rely on tips to make a living. They're just seen as a sweet perk.



Tipping bar staff is a very traditional and old fashioned thing in the UK which seems to have almost died out, probably due to modern bars. I remember 20 yrs ago going to new bars and nobody tipped, and going to old pubs where everyone tipped. 

Im assuming that you're either not on minimum wage, or you don't live away from your parents if you are. Minimum wage is about £5.20 an hour if youre under 21, which is impossible to live on and is VERY far from good.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 1, 2011)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Tipping bar staff is a very traditional and old fashioned thing in the UK which seems to have almost died out, probably due to modern bars. I remember 20 yrs ago going to new bars and nobody tipped, and going to old pubs where everyone tipped.
> 
> Im assuming that you're either not on minimum wage, or you don't live away from your parents if you are. Minimum wage is about £5.20 an hour if youre under 21, which is impossible to live on and is VERY far from good.



I'm on minimum wage, which is now £5.93 for 21 and over, and I do live with my parents. I'm not able to afford a proper home on my own, but even on a good wage most people live with someone else to share the burden, so I don't think tipping would make a drastic difference to the standard of living achieved on minimum wage. I agree it isn't fantastic, but it's better than what I'm hearing in this thread where there doesn't even seem to be a minimum in some countries, or even proper laws. I should've specified I meant UK minimum wage was good in comparison. And it must be a generational thing as I've never heard of that tradition.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 1, 2011)

Another Brit here...I don't tip for take-out if I'm collecting it and I've hardly ever ordered delivery so I'm not really sure what I do! Usually I'd round it up to the nearest £ I think. In restaurants I usually tip around 10%, up to 20% if the service has been particularly good. If the service has been bad, I don't tip. 

When I was a waitress, I got paid £4 an hour because there was an assumption that tips made your average wage up to/beyond the minimum wage (which it did - I probably got about £6 an hour). That was about 5 years ago, though, I don't think tips are allowed to be included in minimum wage anymore.

I work in a pub now and am not supposed to take tips - it goes in a charity box. Partly due to the fact that tipping barstaff is not the culture here, and the fact the pub is a Wetherspoons (cheap!), the clientele are not really the tipping sort anyway so it doesn't matter! I still appreciate the thought though, if someone offers to buy me a drink too (that's more the practice here than tipping, although I'm not allowed to take drinks either!). I'll tip barstaff a bit (rounding up to the nearest £ or 2) if i order a cocktail or something off menu. Otherwise I don't bother - the drinks are expensive enough where I live! Ha!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 1, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> Another Brit here...I don't tip for take-out if I'm collecting it and I've hardly ever ordered delivery so I'm not really sure what I do! Usually I'd round it up to the nearest £ I think. In restaurants I usually tip around 10%, up to 20% if the service has been particularly good. If the service has been bad, I don't tip.
> 
> When I was a waitress, I got paid £4 an hour because there was an assumption that tips made your average wage up to/beyond the minimum wage (which it did - I probably got about £6 an hour). *That was about 5 years ago, though, I don't think tips are allowed to be included in minimum wage anymore.*
> 
> I work in a pub now and am not supposed to take tips - it goes in a charity box. Partly due to the fact that tipping barstaff is not the culture here, and the fact the pub is a Wetherspoons (cheap!), the clientele are not really the tipping sort anyway so it doesn't matter! I still appreciate the thought though, if someone offers to buy me a drink too (that's more the practice here than tipping, although I'm not allowed to take drinks either!). I'll tip barstaff a bit (rounding up to the nearest £ or 2) if i order a cocktail or something off menu. Otherwise I don't bother - the drinks are expensive enough where I live! Ha!



That's also something I was thinking of but forgot to mention... employers here don't expect your wage to be made up elsewhere, which is one of the reasons UK minimum wage laws are fairer, I think. They may not be great, but at least they don't leave you to make up your income with random gestures of customer appreciation...


----------



## Dromond (Jan 4, 2011)

The wage laws for wait staff are abominable over here. In my view, wait staff should get minimum wage and be tipped on top of that. Minimum wage isn't a livable wage, so the tips would still be needed.

Fast food places with car hops use the same rules for the car hops. This makes being a car hop a bad career choice because people have a resistance to tipping for fast food.


----------



## deepreflection (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> If I'm picking it up, I don't care if it's McDonalds or Chinese food, I don't generally tip. I don't see much of a difference between them in terms of the process. I pay more already for certain foods because the process is more complicated and the raw materials cost more.
> 
> ...
> 
> Why in the world would I tip to get a hot chocolate at Starbucks drive-thru either?



I think you hit the nail on the head but I'll give you an example where tipping at a Starbucks is probably appropriate. Here's an honest to god order from a regular (who was not a nice person btw):

"Double cup, tall, short shot, four pumps of vanilla, skim, no foam, leave an inch of room at the top, 130 degree latte."

As you pointed out, tipping for the complexity of preparation isn't required but as recognition for a job well done. Tipping is a nice gesture to your local 20 year old single mom, a college sophomore living in family housing. I suppose that's today's modern recoup of the Reservoir Dogs scene.

If I order a hot chocolate I don't tip 'em either. If I order 4 drinks for fam and friends, I do.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 9, 2011)

I tip the pizza delivery guy/gal when I do order pizza. I figure most of them get paid minimum wage or just barely above it, so the tipping helps. My standard is 15% unless the service sucks.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't tip for takeout unless they have a jar or something near the register where I can throw in my change but that's always less than a buck. As for tipping those who pump your gas.. absolutelyyyy. I can't believe anyone doesn't do that. I don't know about where you guys live but it's fuckin COLD here right now and those people have to stand out there all day. I usually tip about $3.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 9, 2011)

deepreflection said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head but I'll give you an example where tipping at a Starbucks is probably appropriate. Here's an honest to god order from a regular (who was not a nice person btw):
> 
> "Double cup, tall, short shot, four pumps of vanilla, skim, no foam, leave an inch of room at the top, 130 degree latte."



I completely agree that a little tip in this case would be appropriate, since most of that doesn't come with an extra cost to the customer.

Generally, I'm fairly generous when I tip. The standard is still 15% for typical service in a full-service restaurant, and I willingly choose to pay more than that almost all the time... but it is my choice, not something that should be expectation. I think about restaurants that add on 18% gratuity for large parties and such, and often my friends and I will leave a little extra cash on the table if someone has obviously gone out of their way for us.


----------



## olwen (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't tip when I call in an order for pick-up. I don't know that anyone would do that here. At least it's never come up. I think the reason someone would pick up and order is so they don't have to tip. Sometimes there is a tip jar in like a starbucks or a cafe, and if I have change I don't need that day, I throw it in there. I do tip for delivery however regardless of whether or not there is a delivery charge with a bit extra if the wheather is bad. I think most restaurants here only charge a delivery fee over a certain amount or if the distance is more than 20 or 30 blocks.


----------



## butch (Feb 5, 2011)

If you go to the same place over and over, and they know you, hell yeah I sometimes tip when I get take-out, because I want the people preparing my food to associate me with good things, ya know? I worked food service when I was starting out in the work world, and I know what happens to 'good customers'-little extras that make your meal that much better.

For example, the chinese/chicken/subs place near my home where I get take-out, if I'm paying with a credit card, I leave a dollar tip. If I'm paying with cash, I don't leave a tip. They treat me good, and load up my food, so it is worth that extra dollar.

When I lived somewhere else, I used to leave a dollar in the tip jar of a sub shop I really liked. I moved and hadn't been there in months (like almost a year), and when I came in, they remembered me and made up a damn good sub for me. It wasn't like I was in there all the time before, but kindness and a buck go a long way in this world if you enjoy courtesy and friendliness and a good meal.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 9, 2011)

If people are receptive to me making a little change to an order, or always say 'hi' when I walk in, yes I'll tip. The dudes who I order sashimi from AT LEAST once a week are all lovely, know exactly what I want, and I always tip a buck or so.

I work in a bar that has a bottle shop (liquor store) attached, and we have a tip jar. There is no obligation, but if i'm busting my ass trying to serve everyone (we're the only bottle shop open after 11pm in the CBD- hence rather 'popular' in the wee hours), with a smile on my face, and answer awkward questions at the same time, a tip never hurts!


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 19, 2011)

Tipping is much easier if you wait until after dark when the cows are asleep.

(Sorry, just couldn't resist. . . )

- Jim


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL, Smith! The thought of a tipped cow! LOL

I don't feel there is a need to tip the take out cashier. I only tip for delivery people or servers in restaurants. Servers get less than minimum wage, at least where I live; they work very hard.


----------



## smithnwesson (Feb 19, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> LOL, Smith! The thought of a tipped cow! LOL
> 
> I don't feel there is a need to tip the take out cashier. I only tip for delivery people or servers in restaurants. Servers get less than minimum wage, at least where I live; they work very hard.


 
The software here won't let me rep you again, but from your profile,

"I can flip the bitch switch faster than. . ."

Made me LOL. Consider that stolen property. 

Sorry for the hijack. Back to the regularly scheduled programing.

- Jim


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 21, 2011)

I always tip for take out! A big guy like me loves takeout, I don't really like the hassel of cleaning up after cooking.


----------

